# Loose crank on 2012 CAAD 10



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow...this one caught me by surprise. Never had an issue like this, and I've never wrenched on a crank. I have a 2012 CAAD 10-4, with the stock SRAM S500 crank. Came in from a 60 miler today and was doing my post ride wipe down when I noticed the crank is wiggling. Only the drive side. 

Like I said, never wrenched on a crank or BB before so it's over my head. I don't have the tools in any case, so it's off to the shop tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone can guess if it's an adjustment that I'm looking at, or am I looking at parts too? 

Suppose that I should have posted in "components & wrenching" but because a few of you have this crank / bike, thought I would hit up this forum first.










This crank


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Very common on a new BB30 bike. What the shop will do is pull the crank off and add some spacers until the play is removed. I had to add 2 spacers after about 100 miles on my new caad.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Just an update: Took it in today, think it took about 15 minutes total to pull the crank, inspect the spline, make sure that all was good, then re-torque. Think it wouldn't have taken that long except that we were all watching the intermediate sprint race from stage 3 go down on the big screen at the time.

Took the bike out and grabbed a quick 25, all is well. The shop said that if it happened again, they would go through C'Dale for warranty, although it's Sram parts...however that works. So all is good and I didn't miss a day of riding. Just stoked that they took care of it with no charge. 

While there I checked into some 2012 SuperSix's and an Evo. One thing I noticed is that there isn't much difference in top tube height between a 54 & 52, but a ton in top tube length. I was wondering if my next bike should be a 52, although my 54 feels dialed. Think it's just the 172.5 crank arms that I am not totally cool with, always had 170's. 

Thanks for the info NWS, although no spacers were used this time around


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It was probably just not tightened correctly to start with.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> It was probably just not tightened correctly to start with.


I have no idea, just stoked to be spinning again with no delay. Due to a goofy work schedule I haven't put as many miles as I'd like on this bike. No issues at 1K miles, and I have no idea of how long it would take a crank to loosen.

I just need to get hot and learn some wrench skills. Staring at a bike without a clue as to what is going on with it, about as cool as a kick in the junk.


----------



## Scotty2h (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a '12 CAAD10 4, and this happened to me while I was on a ride today. Noticed I couldn't shift to the big ring, so started staring at the crank and it was wobbling. Got off and it had about a half inch of play. I had to ride (gingerly) the bike 8 miles to get home. Taking it to the bike store tomorrow. What could have been damaged by riding in this condition?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry that nobody got back with you on this. I don't have the answer, being I had to take mine in too. What I can add is that you'll likely be good, and it's a quick fix for shop guys. I *think* Sram has a 2 year warranty on parts, if needed.

I'm not sure, but think the mech that worked on mine said he wanted to look at the spindle or spline, make sure there was no damage, and there wasn't. Got me back on the road in 5 minutes...hasn't been an issue again.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Scotty, did you ever get it fixed?


----------



## jrodz09 (Jul 20, 2012)

I had a 2012 CAAD10-5 and had what I believe was the same issue. Did it come with a squeak as well? Yea definitely took it to my LBS and got it fixed, but didn't last long. Squeak came back. :/


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

No noise here, but me & this other guy are on SRAM parts, could be the difference


----------



## perpetu8 (Aug 23, 2012)

wow, i googled 'loose crank caad10 rival' and found this thread. the same thing happened to me and my caad10 on my first ride on it. I just ordered a 10mm hex wrench off amazon.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, RbR does a great job somehow of showing up on Google. I haven't had a problem since the shop tightened it up.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I recently had a post on this ,luckily I was only a few blocks from home doin a hill which is where it became noticeable,the perfect riders here criticized me ,seems like this happens with this frame,I havent had this happen to me since I was a kid.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> Just an update: Took it in today, think it took about 15 minutes total to pull the crank, inspect the spline, make sure that all was good, then re-torque. Think it wouldn't have taken that long except that we were all watching the intermediate sprint race from stage 3 go down on the big screen at the time.
> 
> Took the bike out and grabbed a quick 25, all is well. The shop said that if it happened again, they would go through C'Dale for warranty, although it's Sram parts...however that works. So all is good and I didn't miss a day of riding. Just stoked that they took care of it with no charge.
> 
> ...


As to your size issues I bought a 52 and should have bought a 54, I did switch to 170 cranks when I upgraded my chain wheels to ultegra, it seemed to help my climbing, but hurt my topend?


----------



## JPorter (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the exact same issue on my 2012 CAAD10 4 Rival.

The first time was when I picked the bike up, brand new... got it out to the car and started putting it on my rack, and realized there was 5-10mm of play in the drive side of the crank. I immediately took it back inside, the guys said "Whoa, that isn't right..." and inspected it, then cranked it down and torque-wrenched it to spec.

500mi later, I've just discovered the same problem again... a worsening squeak and then suddenly I couldn't shift to the big chainring. Whole drive side of the crank is loose again, 5+mm of play in any direction and the whole drive-side assembly is moving outward.

I have mine in the shop now for inspection and possible replacement. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------

